# moderator



## liliange

Hi!
How would you say "moderator" in Chinese？ I would like to use it for a computer application, can I use 监管人? I found that "moderated" is translated by 监管的。 
Thanks!


----------



## LOK

Regarding to "Moderator" in web forums,

Most commonly we say "板主". (板=discussion board, 主=master/host)


----------



## liliange

Thank you!


----------



## about:blank

*T*hat's not correct*.*
板 is just board, a wooden board, stone board, whatever*.*
*W*hile concerning discussion board, it should be 版*.*


----------



## samanthalee

about:blank said:


> 板 is just board, a wooden board, stone board, whatever*.*



*about:blank* is right in saying that "板 is just board". A blackboard is called "黑板", while a bulletin board is called "布告板" (or "布告栏"). As a blackboard was traditionally a slate board while a bulletin board is usually a cork board, the use of 板 in their Chinese names are justified.

When BBS needed a Chinese name, it was predictably called "电子布告板" or "电子布告栏". And so moderators were called "板主" ("栏主" is also sometimes seen).
But recently, most BBS go beyond being merely bulletin boards and have become discussion boards. Corresponding to this, a new Chinese name is given; ie. "论坛版块" (sometimes also written as "论坛板块"). So moderators are now also known as "版主".

Wikipedia claims that "板主" is the correct version while "版主" is the mis-written form. However, 百度百科 says that "板主" is the out-dated version that was used when "boards" were called "看板", and "版主" is the current correct form because "boards" are now called "版面".


----------



## LOK

samanthalee said:


> Wikipedia claims that "板主" is the correct version while "版主" is the mis-written form. However, 百度百科 says that "板主" is the out-dated version that was used when "boards" were called "看板", and "版主" is the current correct form because "boards" are now called "版面".


 
It is a little complicated! haha...

Here are some words for Chinese learners. You need not to distinguish between "板主" and "版主". Both of them could be correct and understandable. Since, you know, both "板" and "版" pronounced the same, and people typed with "PingYing" often type wrong words with same sound carelessly.

As a Macau-people, speaking Cantonese like Hong Kong, "板主" makes more sense to me. I believe that the term "版主" was created through people's frequent wrong typings.


----------



## LOK

LOK said:


> Regarding to "Moderator" in web forums,
> 
> Most commonly we say "板主". (板=discussion board, 主=master/host)


 
This message is a little misleading, sorry. Thanks the people who clarified that.

I just wanted to show why it is called "板"+"主".


----------



## about:blank

samanthalee said:


> *about:blank* is right in saying that "板 is just board". A blackboard is called "黑板", while a bulletin board is called "布告板" (or "布告栏"). As a blackboard was traditionally a slate board while a bulletin board is usually a cork board, the use of 板 in their Chinese names are justified.
> 
> When BBS needed a Chinese name, it was predictably called "电子布告板" or "电子布告栏". And so moderators were called "板主" ("栏主" is also sometimes seen).
> But recently, most BBS go beyond being merely bulletin boards and have become discussion boards. Corresponding to this, a new Chinese name is given; ie. "论坛版块" (sometimes also written as "论坛板块"). So moderators are now also known as "版主".
> 
> Wikipedia claims that "板主" is the correct version while "版主" is the mis-written form. However, 百度百科 says that "板主" is the out-dated version that was used when "boards" were called "看板", and "版主" is the current correct form because "boards" are now called "版面".



*Well,let's put it in this way.This might be easier:*
Basicly,板 is something you can touch.For instance a wooden board,stone board, chess board,blackboard,etc.They're all 板.
版 is somewhat abstract. It doesn't mean that physically existing thing.Like when we say "i like to read the sports page of the newspaper", we don't mean that paticular one page. It's hard to explain literally, am I understood?
BTW,there's no offence when I said "check a Chinese forum and see who's right". I mean when we come up with a question in language learning, the best way is to copy what native speakers do *in the same situation*. While *without the context, natives make mistakes* as well. Think about yourself, are you 100 percent sure about the grammar of your mother tone? Me myself make mistakes,if not all the time, frequently.


----------



## about:blank

LOK said:


> It is a little complicated! haha...
> 
> Here are some words for Chinese learners. You need not to distinguish between "板主" and "版主". Both of them could be correct and understandable. Since, you know, both "板" and "版" pronounced the same, and people typed with "PingYing" often type wrong words with same sound carelessly.
> 
> As a Macau-people, speaking Cantonese like Hong Kong, "板主" makes more sense to me. I believe that the term "版主" was created through people's frequent wrong typings.



I don't think 版主 is the wrong typing.
I just checked a chinese dictionary. 板 can only be the flat thing that you can touch,while 版 contains much more wider.Obviously discussion board is a metaphor using of the word "board".
And I'll find the writting “板主” rather absurd.

PS. It should be "Pinyin" istead of "PingYing". Pinyin is my core competency


----------



## LOK

Just to treat "板主" and "版主" as interchargable terms.


----------



## xingkong

In BBS(电子布告板) age,"板主" is right.But nowadays we use forums(论坛),every sub-forum is called a "版" or "版面",so "板主" should not be used anymore,at least when in a forum.


----------



## xiaolijie

Hi, it's just occurred to me that I don't know how to write "moderator" in Chinese. I've seen 版主，斑竹，班主,... but which one is the correct one and which one is the most commonly used for "moderator" (of an internet forum, just like me )

Cheers,


----------



## goophy

版主。


----------



## YangMuye

“斑竹”印象中是很多年前才见到过的。没见过“班主”。
现在大多都叫“版主”或“管理(员)”吧。


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you goophy and YangMuye! So 斑竹 and 班主 may be typos for 版主. What's made me wonder is the popularity of 斑竹, which seems to have established itself on the internet almost as a proper word for "moderator"


----------



## YangMuye

When Internet forum became popular many years ago, people began to use 斑竹 frequently.
Maybe it is because the Pinyin IME at that time was not so intelligent, and 斑竹 was already in its dictionary, so that it is easier to be transformed.


----------



## Youngfun

It is a modern “通假字”  Along with others such as 楼猪、尼玛、马勒戈壁、碉堡、河蟹 etc. 

So in Chinese there isn't a way to distinguish Administrator from Moderator?


----------



## Lucia_zwl

版主+1
管理员 is formal but also OK.


----------



## shily

“版主”is correct, but “斑竹”is not wrong too. They have the same meaning.


----------



## Season2

版主+1+1+1
this one is correct.


----------



## xiaolijie

Season2 said:


> 版主+1+1+1
> this one is correct.


Season2, thank you for your reply and welcome to the forum! 
By the way, what do these "+1+1+1" mean when added to 版主?

Edit: just found out the answer to my own question 

Edit 2: and to another question:


> So in Chinese there isn't a way to distinguish Administrator from Moderator?


Would "系统管理员" be good for "administrator"? I'd use it for our administrator here.


----------



## shily

xiaolijie said:


> Would "系统管理员" be good for "administrator"? I'd use it for our administrator here.


For my part, "系统管理员"="administrator"


----------



## ericyu

版主 is more formal, or traditional.
斑竹 and 班主 are just other forms of 版主. 
It's something like:
偶 = 我
粉 = 很
Some people thought they're kinda cute and started using them.

"系统管理员"="administrator" +1


----------



## Youngfun

Maybe like this?
版主=Moderator
管理员=Administrator

Personally I think simply 管理员 is better. Cause 系统管理员 means "System administrator", I think it's suitable only for network administrator (called colloquially 网管）or the "Administrator user" of Windows or other operating systems.


----------



## ecrire_87

usually,we use "版主" but it is very official.
"斑竹" is more mordern but not be used for a long time.
today, we usually use "LZ" ,in chinese is "楼主" .it's the same meaning as "版主"or"斑竹".

more over, we not use "班主"


----------



## xiaolijie

> Today, we usually use "LZ" ,in chinese is "楼主" .it's the same meaning as "版主"or"斑竹".


Really? I always thought that "楼主" mean OP (Open Poster), the person who starts the thread.


----------



## ericyu

xiaolijie said:


> Really? I always thought that "楼主" mean OP (Open Poster), the person who starts the thread.



I agree with you. "楼主" is different from "版主" and "斑竹".


----------



## morphium017

If you'd like to sound cute, you could say 斑斑 



ericyu said:


> I agree with you. "楼主" is different from "版主" and "斑竹".



Totally, 楼主/lz is the person starting a thread, and 版主/斑竹 is the person managing a forum section.


----------



## Showfom

因为很早的时候中文拼音输入法大多用的是ABC智能输入法，直接打 *banzhu* 的话出现的第一个词是斑竹，久而久之，论坛的版主就称呼为斑竹了。

英文论坛里的 Moderator 就是版主，楼主一般是OP（Original Poster）


----------



## Youngfun

Off-topic:

很好奇xiaolijie的 Mod(erato) 什么意思


----------



## xiaolijie

像"斑竹"一样，应该是错字吧！
（也有可能是从意大利语拿来的 ）


----------



## KatieHa

Showfom said:


> 因为很早的时候中文拼音输入法大多用的是ABC智能输入法，直接打 *banzhu* 的话出现的第一个词是斑竹，久而久之，论坛的版主就称呼为斑竹了。
> 
> 英文论坛里的 Moderator 就是版主，楼主一般是OP（Original Poster）



同意。

「斑竹」根本不對，用廣東話讀，根本與「版主」聯不上任何關係。


----------



## ztxforever

xiaolijie said:


> Season2, thank you for your reply and welcome to the forum!
> By the way, what do these "+1+1+1" mean when added to 版主?
> 
> Edit: just found out the answer to my own question
> 
> Edit 2: and to another question:
> 
> Would "系统管理员" be good for "administrator"? I'd use it for our administrator here.



“+1” means  I agree with you，in China ，we use it in forum very usually。

“系统管理员” means “system administration”，“版主、斑竹、版猪、班主、板主“is same means  ”Moderators of this Forum“。
usually “系统管理员” have more *privilege* than “版主”。


----------



## Arieldec

In a formal text, you should use 版主. But the netizens prefer 斑竹 online, 'cause it's funnier.


----------

